# Drew my first fullbody furry + Show me your art!



## WimexSeven (Nov 11, 2019)

I mean, it's just a sketch, but I think it turned out well!! 

While we're at it, show me your art!! I love seeing art and everyones progress!


----------



## kuraiscreatures (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice!! I especially like the shine on the hair and the fabric details on the dress. <3

Here's something i finished not to long ago.


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoa I love this! Your use of colours is amazing!! I love how you done the wings!


----------



## kuraiscreatures (Nov 12, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> Whoa I love this! Your use of colours is amazing!! I love how you done the wings!


Aww Thank you!

Do you have an FA account on here outside the forums?


----------



## LameFox (Nov 12, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> ...



I like how well the fabric shows form. Always struggled with that personally.

Not sure which of my stuff I can post in the forums. I guess I'll just link something plain: www.furaffinity.net: Feliformicide by Wolflich

I mean burning to death could arguably be gore, but it just looks blue. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 12, 2019)

kuraiscreatures said:


> Aww Thank you!
> 
> Do you have an FA account on here outside the forums?


I do! I made it back in August, but I only started using it when I make my forum account yesterday(Or was it the day before? It's one of those days!)
Userpage of WimexSeven -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 12, 2019)

LameFox said:


> I like how well the fabric shows form. Always struggled with that personally.
> 
> Not sure which of my stuff I can post in the forums. I guess I'll just link something plain: www.furaffinity.net: Feliformicide by Wolflich
> 
> I mean burning to death could arguably be gore, but it just looks blue. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Thank you so much!! The dress was fun to do!

Whoa this is amazing! Your brush technique is outstanding and your use of lighting is one that can only be taught via experience! You're an amazing artist!


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 12, 2019)

Cute bun, love her dress!


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 12, 2019)

Ghostbird said:


> Cute bun, love her dress!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2019)

Here's a little drawing I made years ago


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here's a little drawing I made years ago
> 
> View attachment 75065


This is amazing! The amount of detail you added for the mechanical parts is just astounding! I'm weak for mechs!!


----------



## Photy (Nov 14, 2019)

Here are couple of my recent pieces. I am selling commissions and don't have any "don'ts" in my drawing list.
So I would be very happy if you like my arts!
For any questions you can contact me at any time!


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 15, 2019)

Photy said:


> Here are couple of my recent pieces. I am selling commissions and don't have any "don'ts" in my drawing list.
> So I would be very happy if you like my arts!
> For any questions you can contact me at any time!


Whoa, these are amazing! Your skill with mechs and armour is incredible! Such pretty lines!


----------



## Photy (Nov 15, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> Whoa, these are amazing! Your skill with mechs and armour is incredible! Such pretty lines!


Ty <3 <3 <3


----------



## Photy (Nov 15, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> Whoa, these are amazing! Your skill with mechs and armour is incredible! Such pretty lines!


as far as I got few watchers and subscribers I begin thinking I'm bad artist :c


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 15, 2019)

Photy said:


> as far as I got few watchers and subscribers I begin thinking I'm bad artist :c


That's just like me lol! Don't worry, keep going at it and keep drawing for yourself and just improving on your overall skill and people are sure to notice!


----------



## Amibo (Nov 15, 2019)

Your work is so cool!!


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 15, 2019)

Amibo said:


> Your work is so cool!!


Ahhh thank you so much! <3


----------



## Photy (Nov 15, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> That's just like me lol! Don't worry, keep going at it and keep drawing for yourself and just improving on your overall skill and people are sure to notice!


Thank you, dear <3


----------



## kuraiscreatures (Nov 15, 2019)

Photy said:


> as far as I got few watchers and subscribers I begin thinking I'm bad artist :c


Getting followers and such on FA is tricky and often requires a lot of luck.  Sometimes its best to ignore the numbers, even if its hard not to. @@;

The quality of work I've seen you post is quality, never think you're a bad artist. A lack of numbers just means not enough people have seen your works yet.


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 15, 2019)

I guess I'll throw my hat into the ring. This is my most recent drawing, of Mangle from the _Five Nights at Freddy's_ series as a which witch. Long story short, it's inspired by a Halloween update in _Five Nights at Freddy's VR: Help Wanted._


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 15, 2019)

JesterKatz said:


> I guess I'll throw my hat into the ring. This is my most recent drawing, of Mangle from the _Five Nights at Freddy's_ series as a which witch. Long story short, it's inspired by a Halloween update in _Five Nights at Freddy's VR: Help Wanted._


Nice! Your witch Mangle looks amazing! I love the expression she is giving! The green magic effect it super nice too!! Fantastic job!


----------



## SOM_TOCHKA_COM (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh, so you're a traditional artist! That's really cool! I myself enjoy drawing traditionally.
Also, I'm new on forums so I was struggling to add pictures to messages. :'D
You have a very nice linework, you really should try inking! I think, your art would look fantastic!


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 16, 2019)

SOM_TOCHKA_COM said:


> Oh, so you're a traditional artist! That's really cool! I myself enjoy drawing traditionally.
> Also, I'm new on forums so I was struggling to add pictures to messages. :'D
> You have a very nice linework, you really should try inking! I think, your art would look fantastic!


Nope! I'm a digital artist! I made a brush in my program to imitate my mechanical pencil lol. It works very well! I use SAI paint tool and can give you the settings if also use SAI
I'm new myself. I only joined in the last week, so I know how you feel with adding images lol.

Your art is amazing! Your strokes are so precise that it help gives your piece the 3D feeling and helps support the shaded areas.


----------



## SOM_TOCHKA_COM (Nov 16, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> Nope! I'm a digital artist! I made a brush in my program to imitate my mechanical pencil lol. It works very well! I use SAI paint tool and can give you the settings if also use SAI
> I'm new myself. I only joined in the last week, so I know how you feel with adding images lol.
> 
> Your art is amazing! Your strokes are so precise that it help gives your piece the 3D feeling and helps support the shaded areas.



OH MY! I thought it was the scan! WOW! Just WOW! But I'm still recruiting new members into my traditional-art-church. > If you would like to participate I'm gonna be happy!

Oh, thank you! That's really sweet of yours. :'>


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 16, 2019)

Another old drawing of mine. I drew this one back in 2013 so it's been a while. It's a rogue cyborg wolf admiring the cityscape as the sun goes down.


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 16, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> Nice! Your witch Mangle looks amazing! I love the expression she is giving! The green magic effect it super nice too!! Fantastic job!



Aww you, thank you.  (๑•́ ω •̀๑)


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 17, 2019)

SOM_TOCHKA_COM said:


> OH MY! I thought it was the scan! WOW! Just WOW! But I'm still recruiting new members into my traditional-art-church. > If you would like to participate I'm gonna be happy!
> 
> Oh, thank you! That's really sweet of yours. :'>


Yeah!! I feel more creative with my mechanical pencil so I recreated it. Works like a charm!
On that note though, despite being a digital artist I will always love traditional art. It's how I first started art and was one for years and years. It's a shame that people think they need to go digital to be considered 'professional' though. 
The last thing I done traditional though was this on an A2 artbook!


Spoiler


----------



## WimexSeven (Nov 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Another old drawing of mine. I drew this one back in 2013 so it's been a while. It's a rogue cyborg wolf admiring the cityscape as the sun goes down.


Whoa, I love the contrast of the red and black background compared to the blue of character! Helps the character stand out. While it was a while back, it still is rather amazing! Do you still draw, or create?


----------



## SOM_TOCHKA_COM (Nov 17, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> Yeah!! I feel more creative with my mechanical pencil so I recreated it. Works like a charm!
> On that note though, despite being a digital artist I will always love traditional art. It's how I first started art and was one for years and years. It's a shame that people think they need to go digital to be considered 'professional' though.
> The last thing I done traditional though was this on an A2 artbook!
> 
> ...


WOW! I really like what you do with pencil! That looks really nice and I'm always up for anyone who're brave enough to use A-2 format. I mostly work on A-5.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 17, 2019)

WimexSeven said:


> Whoa, I love the contrast of the red and black background compared to the blue of character! Helps the character stand out. While it was a while back, it still is rather amazing! Do you still draw, or create?


I don't have a tablet any more but I still do image editing on my laptop.


----------



## narutogod123 (Nov 20, 2019)

I like your art!

I drew Beastars fanart






Also this


----------



## Synistar (Nov 25, 2019)

I made these two a little while ago. my mate and her sister asked for some art and so i thought id share them here


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 6, 2019)

narutogod123 said:


> I like your art!
> 
> I drew Beastars fanart
> 
> ...



legoshi OwO


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 6, 2019)

Wip...


----------

